# Undervalued stocks for the future



## kingcarmleo (8 April 2009)

Hi all 

I am trying to cash in on this economic downturn by picking up some stocks that are heavily undervalued given their fundamentals. I am 18 so I am looking to hold onto to the stocks for 2-4 years before I decide to sell. I currently hold the following;

IBA-long term, I believe this stock will be worth $5+ plus when I sell.
ESG-Short to Mid term, looking to sell at around $2+
HGO-Gearing to ESG
MEL-Short to mid term

Out of those stocks I rate IBA as the one that has the best fundamentals and potential value in the future. Here are some stocks I am looking to get into that I consider undervalued ;

WES- Pretty much a duopoly with WOW but also has more assets.
ORG- With governments looking to reduce emissions ORG is well placed.
ANZ & Westpac- In 4 years they should easily be around $30 if not more
QBE- Very good company 

I want to buy these companies at around $15 , I believe they will be somewhere around this price after the next downward run. What are some peoples opinions of my plans and what are some stocks that you feel are undervalued that have good fundamentals and potential.

Any comments are much appreciated

cheers

king


----------



## Johno (8 April 2009)

SLR if you can get it before it breaks 40c - not so much oversold, but cheap considering fundamentals and cash flow to market cap.

I agree with WES and QBE.

LEI would be another one - way oversold.

WOR is another one thats been unfairly beaten up.


----------



## Sean K (9 April 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> How can they state more than an ounce per tonne measured.Surely that isn`t realistic.



State One Stockbroking have it as a 'Speculative Buy' so I'd definately be putting it up there with the likes of WES, QBE, ANZ, ORG etc....


----------



## Nero64 (9 April 2009)

PBG was trading at 14c a few weeks ago. Since then it has gone up 200% or so. It has good assets and great brand names, problem is sentiment. Don't let that stop you if you want to hold it long term.

Another stock is BPT. It has been undervalued for a while now. It produces a heap of oil, and if you believe in the next oil spike then it might be worth getting. 

I agree about LEI. It's always winning contracts and has its nose in some project. It hasn't bounced with the rest of the market so much. It did the other day though, but has settled back since then. 

ORG is cash rich - 6.4 Billion. It could buy out all the CSG hopefuls with that kind of money. If you believe in the CSG to LNG story it is definitely something for the future.


----------

